# Buying a pregnant mare?



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Appaloosas are prone to uveitis. I would start with a prepurchase exam. Check her eyes and you will want the vet to confirm that the mare is actually pregnant with an ultrasound. 

A friend of mine bred her appaloosa mare - that mare went on to develop uveitis and went blind. They put her down in her late 30s. Her foal (now an older mare) has the same condition and is also going blind.


----------



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

I myself just bought a pregnant appaloosa mare from Copper Colors. They sell them pregnant so that the sale is more "attractive" and they can sell them for more money.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would definitely want a thorough pre-purchase exam to include checking for any of the genetic deadlies and anything breed specific. I'd want the mare confirmed in foal and all paperwork to register the foal available to be examined prior to purchase. If you've never dealt with a pregnant mare, foaled a mare out, mare with foal at side, I'd want a real good relationship with the vet. For the first time, I'd suggest having the mare foal at the vet's so you can attend and see what goes on but have someone who is experienced to help. There's nothing as satisfying to me, as watching the pregnancy progress, foaling out the mare and watching the foal develop. It's AMAZING! But the first time is really scarey!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

It could be easy and fun... or it could be terrifying and very, very expensive. Complications abound and mares need intensive care to recover sometimes, foals and mares sometimes don't make it, foals are born with abnormalities or health issues, etc. etc. I wouldn't attempt it, especially given that you are not experienced at it, and do not know how the mare will do. 

People think a mare in foal is a two-for-one deal, but in reality, you will need to spend money on vets to care for your pregnant mare, and potentially call them in for the delivery, and then post-natal care of the foal. Be prepared to sleep at the barn for a few nights when the mare is due. I like @DreamCatcher Arabian idea of sending off the mare to foal at the vet's but that will cost $$$ since you cannot be sure of the date so she'll have to spend a few nights, even a week or two. Do you have that kind of money? And then you will need to begin handling the foal at birth, and on a regular basis after the birth. You will not want to ride the mare much in late pregnancy, or after she gives birth so you will lose some riding time. After the foal is born, you will be limited to riding her with the foal at her side at all times. This sounds very cute and idyllic, but foals get excited and run around and it is very distracting for the mare. But it can be done... it's just a lot for someone who's never done it. Which includes me, btw, but my daughter's coach breeds frequently and we spend a lot of time on her farm so I have seen this multiple times. I have also seen it go very wrong with the loss of a foal and very serious injuries to a mare that was lucky to survive. Just saying there is a lot to consider.


----------

